# Really weird dreams.....



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay Ameekplec this is for you.

I had a dream last night.... my mum is moving and I need to help her. That's a fact. I am going up there in a few minutes. It's an old house, another fact. 

I had a dream I was fishing plecos out of her basement. I was getting fish that were red, green, brown spots like camo. Very pretty. I was thinking, Ameekplec would know what to do with these. So I packed them in tubs of water with a Starscream figure in each as an incentive.  

I was arguing with my sister while she had her laundry on my tubs and that was pissing me off.

Anyone else got anything strange to share?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

That's a new one. I'm in a semi-strangers dream, whom I've never met before.....or have we? Hmm........



Hey, do I know you from somewhere?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Well you were not in it persay, but I thougth of you when I saw the plecos. Sort of, he might like these.  
\
I hope that doesn't freak you out too much. I've had odd dreams like that before.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

No, I've been wierded out more before.

Ever been to Kabuki-cho in Tokyo at 3 am? I have. That is the stuff acid trips and nightmares (at the same time) are made of.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh I get horrific and vivd dreams. At least the fish were beautiful. You'd have loved them.


----------

